# Horizontal stirling motor



## jiji19 (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone have built an engine similar to this one? if someone has can you please show me some pictures??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 20, 2014)

You might find more of the information that you are looking for @  www.stirlingengineforum.com
What you  have, I think, is a scotch link setup.


----------



## jasonh (Nov 20, 2014)

That has the same basic layout as 1/2 of the Dave Gingery Stirling engine.
I've built one of those.

http://youtu.be/c_LOOdutW14?list=UUfRDfP_WhqpiL1l42L16IUg


----------



## Longboy (Dec 8, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh8vaxZSPBQ&list=PLB0CFFB0146180FCE[/ame]


----------



## Longboy (Dec 8, 2014)

This one has Scotch Yoke. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIneh2y8Z2E&list=UUSN_jfvtt4ISxTJ-9cKND8w[/ame]


----------

